# Is emergen-C safe for toddlers?



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

My 22 month-old has a nasty cold and I was thinking of mixing 1/2 packet of Emergen-C for him. Does anyone know if this is safe?


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not sure but they make a kid's version.


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum (May 24, 2004)

It is safe but I would start with 1/4 of the packet. You'll know if it's too much if your dc gets loose bowels and then you just back up the dose.


----------



## Roccomamma (Jan 9, 2006)

My DS is 19 months and I give him a 1/2 packet with no problems.


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

They make a kiddie version of Airborne. I am not sure if they make a kiddo version of Emergen C, but I think it would be safe in 1/4 or 1/2 the adult dose


----------

